# Best place to get a distributor rebuilt?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I need to get the points distributor checked out / rebuilt in my wife's 68 firebird, any recommendations as to where I should send it?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

https://twitter.com/EdpLLC I sent mine here and he did a nice job!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

gave me the initial timing specs to set the base timing and when the full advance would be all in.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

My 68, has the dual vacuum unit ,where it advances and retards the timing for emissions, I'm probably going to replace that setup with a single line diaphragm unit and get the performance rebuild they offer. The previous owner installed a Pertronix and I want to go back to points, I haven't checked it out yet, but I wonder if all the original pieces are still there, in order to use points? I have no experience with aftermarket systems.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Duff said:


> My 68, has the dual vacuum unit ,where it advances and retards the timing for emissions, I'm probably going to replace that setup with a single line diaphragm unit and get the performance rebuild they offer. The previous owner installed a Pertronix and I want to go back to points, I haven't checked it out yet, but I wonder if all the original pieces are still there, in order to use points? I have no experience with aftermarket systems.


Yes, all the needed pieces should be there as the Pertronix conversion is a replacement set-up and does not alter anything.

The dual port vacuum unit was used for emissions purposes. My '68 has it and only the vacuum advance was connected. The lower port is the retard timing port. You really don't need/want the retard feature unless you have all the components to go with it. Here is more info on it:






thermal vacuum switch - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


thermal vacuum switch Pontiac - Street



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Yes, all the needed pieces should be there as the Pertronix conversion is a replacement set-up and does not alter anything.
> 
> The dual port vacuum unit was used for emissions purposes. My '68 has it and only the vacuum advance was connected. The lower port is the retard timing port. You really don't need/want the retard feature unless you have all the components to go with it. Here is more info on it:
> 
> ...


Jim, what would be an ideal performance advance curve for a stock 68 400 HO firebird, M20 and 3:36 gear?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Duff said:


> Jim, what would be an ideal performance advance curve for a stock 68 400 HO firebird, M20 and 3:36 gear?



If you do some searching using the "Search Community" at th top of the page, there have been a bunch of info on setting up the timing & curve & vacuum advance. 

The important thing is "detonation." If you have a stock engine 10.50 compression, you probably have to use high octane racing gas or an additive to prevent detonation.

So do a search and you should find a few tips. You can also start a new post with your question and you will be answered.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

The guy who rebuilt my distributor did put a limit bushing in for the vacuum advance.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

sameold01 said:


> The guy who rebuilt my distributor did put a limit bushing in for the vacuum advance.


Good idea on the search, I'll try that. Sameold1, did you get any specs with your rebuild?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

He can tweak it how you like . Big difference in my car from before.


----------

